# Hallo



## discusgr (13 Jan. 2009)

Hallo ich bin neu hier,habe mich schon etwas länger angemeldet gehabt,aber nicht mehr weiter reingesehen,heut habe ich aber festgestellt,das dieses Forum ganz toll ist,ich möchte schon mal allen aktiven Mitgliedern und Postern ein ganz großes Lob aussprechen für ihre Arbeit und mich bedanken,ich werde mich bemühen,auch aktiver zu werden. Alles Gute und weiter so Frank


----------



## Buterfly (13 Jan. 2009)

Hallo Frank,

Na das Lob hört man doch gerne :thumbup:

Und in nächster Zeit kannste ja öfter mal vorbei schauen 
Aktive Nutzer sind immer gern gesehen.


----------



## General (13 Jan. 2009)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen auf CB:thumbup:


----------



## maierchen (13 Jan. 2009)

Ja dann hau rein!:thumbup:
und viel Spaß hier!


----------



## Tokko (14 Jan. 2009)

Schönen Dank discusgr.:thumbup:

Und dir weiterhin viel Spaß mit den Bildern.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------

